# Attack Bird



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I hatched 2 eggs in August, a Mille Fleur and another Bantam. When they were 3 weeks old I hatched 12 orphaned Guinea Keets. I put the Keets in with Millie and Willie. Millie - at 3 weeks old- took all 12 Keets under her wing and was an excellent mom. I gave all the Keets away a couple weeks ago and today I tried to introduce my 3 day old Silkie chicks. I put the box in the chicken coop and Millie looked at them, walked all around the coop then attacked me! She flew onto my back and was flapping her wings and scared me! Was she protecting them? I'm kinda scared to put the chicks in there with her now! Anything like this ever happen to anyone? Millie is 2 months old today.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had good luck with using surrogate hens and also horrible luck. I had two silkies and now have seramas that I could give anything to and they would mother it. The last time it was a broody turken that I tried to graft chicks to. Big mistake. She'd been broody the full 21 days. When the chicks arrived I slipped them under her at night. She seemed to accept them right away. I got up in the middle of the night and checked again; still fine. When I checked in the morning I found a bloody mess. She had severely attacked three and the rest of the chicks were cowering in a corner. Two of those chicks died, one she had literally pecked it's back to the point where I could see its spine. By some miracle it survived and recently started laying. 
I learned my lesson. I no longer try and graft chicks to a hen unless that hen is* truly* broody, has been broody for close to the full incubation period (19 to 21 days) and has already proven herself to be a good mother by hatching eggs. 
If I were in your position I wouldn't chance it. The pullet is too young and I assume she's not broody or yet laying eggs of her own. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you I truly appreciate your response. She prob took to the Keets cuz she was only 3 weeks old and thought they were siblings. She wasn't interested in the chicks at all today but she had never been aggressive to me before. I will keep them separated for sure, if she pecked my Silkies I would be heartbroken.


----------

